# Sao Paulo - Brazil (Street Level)



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Hey forumers. I'd created a thread in the Latinscrapers to show some parts of Sao Paulo City, that most people doesnt know. Most of forumers always think about violence and slums when you name "Sao Paulo" or "Brazil". That all are too part of brazilian reality but, thanks God, not the main reality. 

I want to show a new Sao Paulo. A modern one. Of cors none of these photos by now, are mine. They were taken by the forumer Tchello, and you can see the whole thread in the links below. Dont forget to coment and visit the original threads. 

Original Thread 1 

Original Thread 2

* Sao Paulo - Photos By Tchello*​


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

amazing pics from my City:banana:
:cheers:


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love these _street level_ photos! Always the best kind! :cheers2:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice I love the pics from tchello


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice street level shots.
one way of knowing the city is by seeing its people, in this case through photos.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

All photos by forumer Tchello:

Região da Berrini.

*Photos by Tchello*































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ :O AMAZING PICTURES =D


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

l:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

The best pics ever !!!


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice pictures! E muita brasileiras com bundinhas bonitas  Did I say that right?


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

^^

Yeah but i dont think its a nice thing to say! 

Anyway, dont forget to visit the original threads!


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Alexpilsen said:


> ^^
> 
> Yeah but i dont think its a nice thing to say!
> 
> Anyway, dont forget to visit the original threads!


It's a compliment! Brasilian girls have nice bums 

Minha namorada é do bairro de Interlagos em São Paulo...her and I are hopefully going to move to Sampa this fall! I am definitely going to visit more threads in the Brasil section.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

tmac14wr said:


> Nice pictures! E muita brasileiras com bundinhas bonitas  Did I say that right?



LOL! :lol: Yep. But that's kinda rude in public.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ Haha, yea my girlfriend said I shouldn't say that when I meet her parents.

Thank god the internet isn't accessible to the public! (joke)

Meu português é muito mal...I don't think my original post came off the way I wanted it to. I was just trying to be a little funny


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Don't say that to any girl in Brazil they'll think you are calling them bitches and hit you HAHAHAHAHA
Anyway let's see more sampa


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Impressive Sampa street pics! More please!


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

tmac14wr said:


> ^^ Haha, yea my girlfriend said I shouldn't say that when I meet her parents.
> 
> Thank god the internet isn't accessible to the public! (joke)
> 
> Meu português é muito mal...I don't think my original post came off the way I wanted it to. I was just trying to be a little funny


I can only imagine what her parents would think :lol: "My daughter is dating a ****** perv, great!"


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Paulista Avenue - Photos By Tchello *















































































































​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Jardins Neighborhood - Photos by Tchello*


























































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Simply stunning, wonderful photos! 

:cheers:


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

I like, i love


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*São Paulo - By Tchello *


































































































































































































































































































*And finally the Autunm comes to Southern Hemisphere.
*







​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

I hope you enjoy. Please dont forget to visit the original threads.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Please Alex, post more... post the old downtown, Sé, República, Anhangabau, Luz


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*
Museu do Ipiranga - Photos By Tchello*












































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

capital of Latin America!


----------



## marc.libano (Feb 2, 2008)

Where is this ?



>


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Center of Sao Paulo.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Next


----------



## up7down (Apr 19, 2006)

beautiful pics of a beautiful city!


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. I'm trying to go to the next page.


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

you're almost there keep it up (just a couple more to go).....


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Thanx


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Winter's coming Sao Paulo by Tchello*


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*New Station of Sao Paulo Subway by Tchello*
_*
Dont forget to visit the Original Thread*_


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

editado


----------



## Alive283 (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome photos wich show faithfully one of the biggest and nicest cities in the world. :banana:
The pictures show too how Brazil is going up. 

Tchelllo is a geniuous and its a pitty that some strangers, for some unknown reasons, dont let themselves appreciate his work. hno:


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

edit


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*A beutiful sunny day in Sao Paulo by Tchello*






































































































































​


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

great shots pal.
I always like street scenes of people around which
show how vibrant and lively the place is.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

^^

Thanks Kingsway. Keep visiting!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Alexpilsen, plz, keep posting.. the thread is amazing.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Sooooo lets go! 

*Sao Paulo Gay Pride Parade by Tchello*








































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Sao Paulo - Western area of the city by Tchello*
*
Original Thread, please visit
*




































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

These pics are simply FABULOUS, i definitely gotta move to Sampa one day in my life, so close. We are all expecting the "new old downtown" in Luz area, "Nova Luz" is such an amazing project!


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

^^

I agree. Nova Luz project is being very commented on in my university.


----------



## mas74 (Aug 24, 2007)

The Nova Luz plan encompasses the transformation of a large area (45 urban blocks, occupying 50 ha) close to the Luz railway station in central São Paulo. It’s great that the city has decided to transform the city center for the better living in Sweden all town center are alive and full of people.


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Sa gray cities...


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

???

What are gray in the pictures above?


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

next...


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Next.;..


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Next......


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

edit


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*More São Paulo (Residential Pompeia and Central Republica Districts) by Tchello*





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## mironga_110 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Alexpilsen, Beautiful thread ! and very good shots by Tchello, too ! :cheers:


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

Now, imagine some trams...it would be perfect!


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

amaazzzinnngggg sao pauloo! love the small streets with the single houses all nice and colourful with the tall white washed apartments in the back !


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Thank u everybody. Dont forget to go to first page to see the original threads from Tchello. His job deserve it!


----------



## fabianofr (May 11, 2008)

Alexpilsen said:


> Thank u everybody. Dont forget to go to first page to see the original threads from Tchello. His job deserve it!


I'd must say, that I love this global, cosmopolitan, cozy thing that Sao Paulo's feel. I'm curious about, how much do I need to earn, for live in a nice neighborhood from sao paulo? monthly..


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

fabianofr said:


> I'd must say, that I love this global, cosmopolitan, cozy thing that Sao Paulo's feel. I'm curious about, how much do I need to earn, for live in a nice neighborhood from sao paulo? monthly..


In a nice neighborhood? At least 6,000 Reais per month (about 3,750 dollars per month).


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

^^

Yep. More or less.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*More Sao Paulo City by Tchello (City is gray 'cause it's winter)*
















































































































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Favela Heliopolis (Heliopolis Slum) - One of the greatest slums in Brazil, photographed by Tchello

In the way the Slum



























Public Housings at the far









The Slum in Urbanization









The Bus Central Station of the District


















Sacoma District seen from the Slum









The urbanization continues


















Moinho District in front of the Slum









Nearby Square



























The Slum Itself

















































































Some streets have already urbanized areas with housing 




































Nearby Area













































More Housing and Urbanization Projects




















































​


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

The restless Alex...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics on # 89.....:cheers:


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

his picture-making technique is also very cool & beautiful objects in photos :banana:


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

jecarega said:


> In a nice neighborhood? At least 6,000 Reais per month (about 3,750 dollars per month).


Very expensive.

Is SP the most expensive city in Brazil?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^Probably the most expensive of South America


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

WOW..I thought RIO would be the most expensive since it has a more natural beauty...the mountains, beaches, etc.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

^^

But SP has... Business?


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Next...


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Next page


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

edit


----------

